# HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

ENJOY YOUR DAY! sunny sunny


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks!!

Hope everybody had a great holiday.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hope you had a nice birthday. My wife's is today, so I'll be wining & dining her tonight!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Best Birthday Wishes from Texas!

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Vern


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Happy belated B-day Mark!

Hope it was a good one.....

Greg


----------

